# Formula Bmw Usa Championship - 2006 Schedule



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*FORMULA BMW USA CHAMPIONSHIP ANNOUNCES 2006 SCHEDULE WITH SEVEN PRESTIGIOUS VENUES*

Woodcliff Lake, NJ - December 7, 2005&#8230; BMW of North America, LLC announced today an impressive calendar for the 2006 Formula BMW USA season with the 14-round championship to take place on seven of the most prestigious race tracks in the USA and Canada.

Entering its third season in North America, Formula BMW USA offers an exciting schedule, which will visit five circuits that the championship has raced on in its first two seasons. Two new venues have been added to enhance the variety of challenging race tracks that will enable aspiring young open-wheel drivers to gain valuable racing experience.

The 2006 championship will allow Formula BMW USA drivers to race in conjunction with several different North American road racing series, in addition to both North American Formula 1 Grand Prix races. Formula BMW USA will race in support of Formula 1, the American Le Mans Series (ALMS), the Champ Car World Series and the Grand American Road Racing Association.

The season will start at Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course on May 19-22 with Rounds 1 and 2 in support of the ALMS. Rounds 3 and 4 will take place at Lime Rock Park in support of Grand American on May 26-29. Rounds 5 through 8 will be run in support of the Canadian and the United States Grands Prix on June 23-25 and July 1-2. The championship fight will be taken to the streets with Rounds 9 through 12 at the San José Grand Prix on July 26-28 and the Grand Prix of Denver on August 11-13 with Champ Car. The winner of the 2006 Formula BMW USA Championship will be decided in the two final Rounds at Mosport International Raceway on September 1-3 in support of the ALMS.

"We continue to build on the success of the Formula BMW USA Championship after its first two seasons," said Alexander Schmuck, Formula BMW USA Motorsports Manager. "This caliber of schedule, combined with the unique Formula BMW Education and Coaching Program, will provide great exposure and guarantee thrilling action. We look forward to another exciting season in 2006."

2005 was Formula BMW USA's second season. 15-year old Formula BMW Junior driver Richard Philippe won the Overall and the Rookie Championship.

The 2006 season test ban will go into effect on March 15, 2006. Four official testing sessions have been scheduled at Road Atlanta on March 27-28, at Virginia International Raceway South Course on April 8-9, at Carolina Motorsports Park on April 16-17 and at Miller Motorsports Park on July 18-19. Additionally, the Formula BMW USA drivers will have the chance to test their cars the Thursday prior to the race events at Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course and Mosport International Raceway.

*2006 Formula BMW USA Schedule*

Official Test 
Road Atlanta 
March 27-28
Georgia

Official Test 
Virginia International Raceway 
April 8-9
Virginia

Official Test 
Carolina Motorsports Park 
April 29-30
South Carolina

Round 1 and 2 
Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course 
May 19-22
Ohio

Round 3 and 4 
Lime Rock Park 
May 26-29
Connecticut

Round 5 and 6 
Canadian Grand Prix 
June 23-25
Montreal, Canada

Round 7 and 8 
United States Grand Prix 
July 1-2
Indiana

Official Test 
Miller Motorsports Park 
July 18-19
Utah

Round 9 and 10 
San José Grand Prix 
July 28-30
California

Round 11 and 12
Grand Prix of Denver 
Aug. 11-13
Colorado

Round 13 and 14 
Mosport International Raceway 
Sept. 1-3
Ontario, Canada

*Background:*
Formula BMW is the world's leading entry-level class in Formula racing. In 2005 the series was held in Germany, the UK, Asia and the USA. Up-and-coming drivers as young as 15-years-old are given the opportunity of entering motor racing with the high-tech, standard FB02 race car.

This racing car has been seen on the grid since 2002 and has set the standard for safety and technology. The single-seater is powered by a 140 bhp BMW engine and can achieve speeds of 140 mph and exceeds by far the safety requirements for its class. BMW Motorsport has developed the FORS Formula Rescue Race Seat especially for Formula BMW. The HANS safety system is also mandatory.

In 2005, Formula BMW was staged five times as part of the Formula One support program. All the series offer a multifaceted Education and Coaching Program as well as sponsorship for promising racing talents. The best-known alumni are Formula One drivers Ralf Schumacher, Christian Klien and Nico Rosberg.

BMW Motorsport Director, Mario Theissen: "Formula BMW offers talented young drivers more than just a car. In the Education and Coaching Program we have designed specially for them, they learn everything they need to know to hold their own in the world of motor racing. Formula BMW has become the top entry-level class for Formula racing worldwide."

From December 13 to 16, 2005 the Bahrain International Circuit will host the first Formula BMW World Final. Young racing drivers from the four regional Formula BMW series will compete against each other. The winner will get a test drive with the BMW Sauber F1 Team.


----------

